# What's your obligation to the Truth?



## Ronnie T (Aug 1, 2011)

1Thes 5:19-22  19 Do not quench the Spirit; 20 do not despise prophetic utterances. 21 But examine everything carefully; hold fast to that which is good; 22 abstain from every form of evil. 

John 16:13  Jesus speaks: But when He, the Spirit of truth, comes, He will guide you into all the truth; for He will not speak on His own initiative, but whatever He hears, He will speak; and He will disclose to you what is to come. 

James 1:22-25  Prove yourselves to be doers of the word, and not merely hearers who delude themselves. 23 For if anyone is a hearer of the word and not a doer, he is like a man who looks at his natural face in a mirror; 24 for once he has looked at himself and gone away, he has immediately forgotten what kind of person he was. 25 But one who looks intently at the perfect law, the law of liberty, and abides by it, not having become a forgetful hearer but an effectual doer, this man will be blessed in what he does. 

3John 3-4 For I was very glad when brethren came and testified to your truth, that is, how you are walking in truth. 4 I have no greater joy than this, to hear of my children walking in the truth. 

2Thes 2:11  Having no love for truth, God will harden their hearts even further by sending them a strong delusion.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re:*

Our obligation is to persevere with Him and serve with Him, who is truth, until He comes.  Thank you for these scripture reminders BTW!

Jude 1 
20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh that's a great verse.

You know as well as I that the truth is not a set of shackles that bind.
It's the greatest of all blessings.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Respect.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 2, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Our obligation is to persevere with Him and serve with Him, who is truth, until He comes.  Thank you for these scripture reminders BTW!
> 
> Jude 1
> 20 But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, 21 keep yourselves in the love of God, waiting for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ that leads to eternal life. 22 And have mercy on those who doubt; 23 save others by snatching them out of the fire; to others show mercy with fear, hating even the garment stained by the flesh.



For some reason I felt I needed to come look at this verse again.

...have mercy on those who doubt
...save others by snatching them out of the fire
...to others show mercy 

Lord, help me better control my stinkin pride.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> For some reason I felt I needed to come look at this verse again.
> 
> ...have mercy on those who doubt
> ...save others by snatching them out of the fire
> ...



You "sound" like Isreal right there.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 3, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> You "sound" like Isreal right there.



I miss Israel's words.
But I didn't like that hat he sometimes wore.


----------



## thedeacon (Aug 3, 2011)

Good Thread

One we all need

God save us all.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I miss Israel's words.
> But I didn't like that hat he sometimes wore.



Yes. It was a mongrel of a hat, a cross between a shaker hat and the pope's kippa perhaps. The sun glasses made it all come together though.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 3, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I miss Israel's words.
> But I didn't like that hat he sometimes wore.


 
Same! 
I just found one of his gems from last year


----------

